# Engine Rotation



## charlie4170 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am trying to figure out where the thrust face on my pistons are. Does anyone know which way the crankshaft rotates if am standing in front of the engine looking from the front to the back?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

clockwise


----------



## charlie4170 (Feb 16, 2010)

Quick answer. Thank you.


----------

